# Upgraded Pioneer 9 Speaker System Question



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

Any radio I have owned with external input is louder when that input is used compared to XM,AM FM etc.

This includes my 2012 LTZ RS with Pioneer system.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well this is something I'm not used to because when I had my 2002 Monte Carlo CD FM USB AUX all played at the same level of sound and neither of them were quieter than the other.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Yep it sure is louder, PITA when Bluetooth drops out and the radio blares. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

i think this 9 speaker "upgrade" sucks in general!


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

MINI 3NI said:


> i think this 9 speaker "upgrade" sucks in general!


If you were expecting a 400$ upgrade to sound like a ghetto blaster, you need to get better expectations. The pioneer upgrade is not going to turn your Cruze into an audiophile vehicle. Nowhere on Earth is a 400$ upgrade going to give you that. I really enjoy the pioneer system. Its clean, clear and decently accurate. No, it's not 2000w loud, no it isn't going to rattle your windows with bass. But, it is nice to listen too and very adequate.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree completely but I must say it is pretty bad for a $400 upgrade to say the least, I was expecting something a little better. When I bought my Cruze my left rear deck speaker popped within a week of having it.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> I agree completely but I must say it is pretty bad for a $400 upgrade to say the least, I was expecting something a little better. When I bought my Cruze my left rear deck speaker popped within a week of having it.



I can think of a plethora of things for 400$ that would be worse than this system. Did you buy yours new or used? If new, it should be replaceable under warranty I would think.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> I can think of a plethora of things for 400$ that would be worse than this system. Did you buy yours new or used? If new, it should be replaceable under warranty I would think.


I bought it new but within a week of owning it the rear deck speaker popped, let's just say I wasn't happy..lol. Then the dealership ordered the wrong speaker..they ordered a door speaker instead..so I had to wait 2 weeks before I could get it replaced...


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

It's Pioneer what do you expect, Junk products,Junk Customer Service just junk when you have to wait on a customer service telephone for 40 min they think they solved your issue, so you say we'll whats your direct number if this doesn't work? Oh I don't have one but there is no one on the other lines you should get right through, not even 2 min later I Called back waited for another 25 min talked to guy gave him my number said he would call back before end of day... He did not, called next day waited 30 min this time got someone they say oh yes he's still looking in on your problem, he said he would call me back either way at end of day yesterday oh we were busy the guy said what a joke, said he would call back by end of day that day again no call back that was 2 weeks ago. Took the deck back to my local dealer he sold it for me at the price I paid to someone who didn't want the iPhone 5 compatibility, Called alpine yesterday to ask a question about iPhone 5's in future products was waiting 3 min before I talked to someone who was very helpful and new his stuff unlike Pioneer Junk, lets just say I'm happy to get my new Alpine Deck Friday


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

I've always rocked Alpine went with Pioneer even tho I knew I shouldn't have for the iPhone 5 capabilities but its not worth it i will just use my iPhone 5 on a personal hotspot over my old iPhone 4 and have no problems...P.s. Alpine doesn't need extra cables to get video through iPod or iPhone but Pioneer charges you anywhere 50 to 100 bucks for extra adapters that even need 50 extra adapters to hook those adapters to your iPhone, Junk sorry I am bashing them because yes they do suck


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Oh but to answer your question sorry about going off topic there, it's a hit and miss some systems play louder through Aux but by putting the volume to 3/4 on your device resolves those problems and stop distortion in speakers even at low volumes, the cd and USB connection should have a louder output but I don't have the upgraded pioneer to confirm this


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

I have also noticed a difference in the volume when using line audio versus the radio. I do not mind though because the volume knob is within reach. Lol


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

The_Madcat said:


> If you were expecting a 400$ upgrade to sound like a ghetto blaster, you need to get better expectations. The pioneer upgrade is not going to turn your Cruze into an audiophile vehicle. Nowhere on Earth is a 400$ upgrade going to give you that. I really enjoy the pioneer system. Its clean, clear and decently accurate. No, it's not 2000w loud, no it isn't going to rattle your windows with bass. But, it is nice to listen too and very adequate.


This ain't my first new car. My 06 g5 gt, had the upgraded pioneer system, and it sounded ten times better then this so called pioneer version. Even my 1995 Beretta sounded better. Heck my old folks 2000 windstar sounded better and that was only a 4 speaker system........ If I opted to pay an additional fee for an upgraded stereo in my car, then that is what I should get. Your basically saying its ok for GM to be cheap? yet charge you 400 to line their pockets?

Anyways may or may not be true, but im willing to bet the eco has the same speakers (minus a few speakers) that the so called upgraded pioneer ones have.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

hearing alot of bad things about the pioneer upgrade, wish i got the chance to listen to it myself =[


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

It's better then the stock but I was complaining about pioneer in general


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

It's not that it's bad..it's just I was expecting a little more power/sound for $400 but oh well lol


----------

